# Anyone train with James Berkley?



## Stan (Jul 13, 2006)

I heard that James Berkley does a lot of knife work.  I see that he does Sayoc Kali, so that would make sense.  I've met people who have trained with him in Aikido, but I was wondering if anyone has seen his FMA.  Does he try to integrate the two arts, or does he teach them separately?

Thanks,
Stan


http://tacticalstudies.net/door/


----------



## lhommedieu (Jul 13, 2006)

I haven't trained with him but was in FMA class when he guest-taught on a couple of occasions.  Jimmy is a _very_ high-level teacher and practioner.  His expertise includes Japanese sword, among other things.

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## Stan (Jul 14, 2006)

Thanks for the reply.  I saw he did a seminar earlier this year, but I just couldn't get out to New Jersey then.  I'd like to train with him sometime.  My sensei says his Aikido is very powerful too.  I'd be interested to see "Aikido flavored" kali, and vice versa, since I study FMA and Aikido, albeit at a beginner level.


----------



## lhommedieu (Jul 14, 2006)

Jimmy's a decent guy as well...and an "old fashioned" teacher.  I have a feeling that he was born in the wrong century...

One of my teachers referred to him once as "basically, an internal boxer," which is high praise, considering the source.  His skills are heads and shoulders out of my league:  something to which to aspire.

Hope you get a chance to train with him.

Best,

Steve


----------

